# Recall......



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*FYI : *GM recalls 2011 Cruze cars to inspect steering shaft | Reuters


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Well that's a kick to the pants..


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats kind of old news.. there has been an article about that on the front page of this forum for about a month now.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

Drewsiph87 said:


> Thats kind of old news.. there has been an article about that on the front page of this forum for about a month now.


 
Not for that issue......This is a new issue affecting the steering column and if you have an automatic the gear shaft......

All cars affected were built in Lordstown....I guess we just wait until GM contacts us if our VIN's are affected?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

GM recalls 2011 Cruze cars to inspect steering shaft - Yahoo! News


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah Great I'm going on Vacation in a week with the car. I'm going down to the dealer today. This is the first time ever that I bought a first year production car. I should have know better.


----------



## Minibush (Mar 10, 2011)

New issue today with transmission.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> Yeah Great I'm going on Vacation in a week with the car. I'm going down to the dealer today. This is the first time ever that I bought a first year production car. I should have know better.


 This is my third time. First time around was 2002 CR-V (major model redesign), second time was 2004 Toyota Sienna (major model redesign), and now the Cruze (all new car).
First two times around there were no problems. With the Cruze, there are a few problems, but so far after six months of ownership, I took it in only once outside of the oil changes. I don't think I am at the point of discouraging it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Well it looks like it is not a design problem, but rather a goof in assembly. More learning curve for Lordstown, I guess. Perhaps the US steering columns are very much different than the ones in other parts of the world and are much more difficult to install. I guess the new 6T40 transmission is more difficult to install than others that are used elsewhere. 

Maybe Chevy should have built the Cruze in the old Astra plant in Austria and shipped them here. I know, that would have been more expensive. I'm just being nasty.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A recall is definately not something you would not want to do on a car that you are hoping will capture a segment of the small car market.
What really sounds stupid in my opinion is this remark from Bragman:

"A GM spokesman said the wider steering shaft issue was discovered when a customer lost steering control in a parking lot, but did not have an accident.
The issue regarding Cruze models with automatic transmissions was discovered when customers brought in their cars under warranty, GM said.
GM said no accidents or injuries had been reported in the Cruze recall.

*"Nothing's exploding. No one's in danger,"* Bragman said."

I would think that if you lose steering control you WOULD be in danger.....but maybe that's just me.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Saw this on Autoblog. Is there a way to see which VINs are affected? Or do we wait for GM to send us letters in the mail stating that have a recall? I've never had a recalled vehicle before.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Saw this on Autoblog. Is there a way to see which VINs are affected? Or do we wait for GM to send us letters in the mail stating that have a recall? I've never had a recalled vehicle before.


According to the article, if your Cruze was built prior to April 21st of this year, you will be subject to the recall. I suspect that it is a couple of days too soon for the dealer network to be aware of this and what they are supposed to do for it. 

I had only one Chevy recalled. It was my '69 Z28. The driver's side motor mount would separate from repeated acceleration (like that wouldn't happen with that car) and jamb the throttle wide open. It took them several months to get the word out to owners. That was a long tilme ago and information flows faster now. Oddly enough, Chevy's fix for the broken motor mount was to wrap a cable through the mount and through the exhaust header and bolt the two ends of the cable together. I guess that was cheaper than coming up with a proper motor mount and replacing the offending one. 

Jim


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess we new Cruze owners are all test monkeys, pioneers, risk takers...I can think of a few more but today I think I will call myself one of the brave ones to have faith in an American company that despite a few hick ups with a brand new model will be quick to protect their faithful customers with speedy remedies that cause us the least amount of aggravation.
Right now I am dealing with a most irrational vendor from **** so today this bit of news sounds like something I can handle and hopefully this will be the last glitch is an otherwise great little car.


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

*2011 Recall*

Just spoke with the service tech at my dealership.

He has heard *nothing *from GM re the steering wheel or tranny issues.

Further, he said "I have no parts to fix anything".

This strikes me as a bit amazing and certainly doesn't lend warm and fuzzy feelings when Fox News announces a recall at 6 AM today and the service techs are clueless.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Where are the big guns to weigh in ? Hello?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

7STW said:


> Just spoke with the service tech at my dealership.
> 
> He has heard *nothing *from GM re the steering wheel or tranny issues.
> 
> ...


If you read the article, you will notice it says nothing needs to be replaced. Thus the service tech doesn't need any parts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this is the "new" GM _*in*_-action (note the _dual_ meaning here).

...GM, the corporation, and your local GM dealership are not "linked" like they used to be, and with the Cruze being totally "new" to USA and CA dealerships, they have neither experience nor parts "in-hand" to work with.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Quazar said:


> If you read the article, you will notice it says nothing needs to be replaced. Thus the service tech doesn't need any parts.


Just called my dealer. They've heard nothing yet. Ran my VIN, and nothing. It begs a question of news and media in the current world: Why release information before the dealers even get a breifing on the facts? Has it always been this way? I don't get it.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> Just called my dealer. They've heard nothing yet. Ran my VIN, and nothing. It begs a question of news and media in the current world: Why release information before the dealers even get a breifing on the facts? Has it always been this way? I don't get it.


Yes it has always been this way. If the dealship knew before the general population, and it was leaked before a car company had a press conference people would ask ask how that happened, why they were not informed.

Besides, the dealership is usually at fault for not keeping up to date in my experiance. Quite frankly they don't care, its not going to affect their sales, as it affect people who already bought a car. 

When I went to buy the Eco, I had 3 dealership tell me it was the same as the LS and I should just get that. I knew more about the car then the mechanics at the dealerships I talked to as well. Yet all the information I got was readily available.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

As the article states:

"GM said it would file documents on the Cruze recall with U.S. federal safety regulators on Thursday, and that it would mail notices to customers beginning next week.
The inspection at Chevy dealerships will take about an hour, GM said.
The fix requires no parts and is a matter of realigning the steering shaft or shifting links, GM said."

I want to see the recall notice/procedure as I would probably feel better doing the inspection/realignment myself.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> Just called my dealer. They've heard nothing yet. Ran my VIN, and nothing. It begs a question of news and media in the current world: Why release information before the dealers even get a breifing on the facts? Has it always been this way? I don't get it.


I had the same experience as yourself, they heard of the recall via the news. Had no news from GM, my vin was clear, and I haven't gotten an email or notice as of yet.. it being only day one lol.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...as soon as the *GM-TSB number* and *NHSTA Recall number* are *posted*, I'll post them here.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Well it looks like it is not a design problem, but rather a goof in assembly. More learning curve for Lordstown, I guess.


That is the part that bothers me most. This plant already has a reputation AND they are among the highest paid assembly workers (tier 1 in US). The whole car, engineering and design, is getting slamed as a result.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> That is the part that bothers me most. This plant already has a reputation AND they are among the highest paid assembly workers (tier 1 in US). The whole car, engineering and design, is getting slamed as a result.


I worked for GE appliances back in the 80's and 90's. Workers were usually not the problem in quality controll situations. Middle managers (who made the real money) were usually looking after "efficiency" angles at every turn. 
But here's another example of how stories can be misunderstood when the media gets hold of something early on:
Recall Alert: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze - KickingTires

They want to check if the wheel is on properly? Ha ha.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> That is the part that bothers me most. This plant already has a reputation AND they are among the highest paid assembly workers (tier 1 in US). The whole car, engineering and design, is getting slamed as a result.


That is one reason why I am waiting until early 2012 to order a Cruze. There was an article in the business section of our local paper two days ago that stated that there were 40 employees of the Lordstown plant that were suing GM and UAW local 112 over employment status. They claim that they were unfairly downgraded from permanent to temporary status and a 40% pay reduction. I read into that there continues to be labor issues at the plant and it was labor issues that gave the plant its reputation.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

Blue OnStar button says I'm good. 
But I'll still call my dealer to make sure. 

One small rattle, but so far I like the decision I made to buy this car!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

DEcruze said:


> Blue OnStar button says I'm good.


...hmmm, that implies the problem can be traced/tracked by VIN numbers...but, which recall (steering wheel or transmission) did OnStar say was OK, or did they say _both_ were OK on your car?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...hmmm, that implies the problem can be traced/tracked by VIN numbers...but, which recall (steering wheel or transmission) did OnStar say was OK, or did they say _both_ were OK on your car?


The article, which was dated 05/04/11 at 9:34 PM EDT, stated that all Cruzes built through 04/21/11 were covered by the recall. I'd think that Chevy can very easily track the affected vehicles by VIN. I'd be surprised that they would have the necessary data bases updated by today for OnStar, and the dealerships, to be able to make the call. It takes GM 6 months and 12 levels of management to organize a fire drill.  My interpretation of *OK* is that his VIN wasn't on OnStar's data base *YET*. I bet that no one will know anything until the TSB is released. 

Jim


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that's sorta what I was hinting at in a round-about fashion, ie: what did they actually say OK to?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a side question. Is the 6T40 cable shifted in the Cruze? I'd be surprised if otherwise.

Jim


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I visited the dealer I bought the car from today about the steering shaft. There was no problem with the steering shaft or steering wheel. Great news for me as I'm going on a trip. I asked them to look at the auto trans linkage as I heard there was going to be a recall. They checked the linkage they could see on the lift. Advised when I got the recall ltr I would have to bring car back. They did not know what to check. My serial # starts with 719----. Just wait for the recall ltr in mail.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

crystal red cruze said:


> My serial # starts with 719----. Just wait for the recall ltr in mail.


Do you know what the build date is on your car?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...per the GM-Powertrain website, the 6T40 is _"...electronically controlled..."_ with an _"...electronically controlled torque converter clutch."_

...as I understand it, a switch in the console tells the TCM what gear you've selected, but there might be a mechanical "linkage" between the shifter and that switch that's out of whack.

...or, two different switches, one for the TCM and the other for the DIC display.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...per the GM-Powertrain website, the 6T40 is _"...electronically controlled..."_ with an _"...electronically controlled torque converter clutch."_
> 
> ...so, as I understand it, a switch in the console tells the TCM what gear you've selected, but there might be a mechanical "linkage" between the shifter and that switch that's out of whack.


Well, the TCM is inside the transaxle, so I am assuming that there is linkage from the shifter to the transaxle. I didn't consider that it might be shift by wire from the console to the TCM.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...hmmm, that implies the problem can be traced/tracked by VIN numbers...but, which recall (steering wheel or transmission) did OnStar say was OK, or did they say _both_ were OK on your car?


only thing they can say when you push the blue button (i checked after hours so couldnt call the dealer) "your recall notice did not pop up on our screen." thats why they say call the dealer.

im no stranger to recalls. ill get this handled tomorrow. i was replacing 3-4 ls430 transmissions a day while at the lexus dealer.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Do you know what the build date is on your car?


 No sorry I don't know the build date. I bought the car in Feb 2011. It was assembled in Lordstown, Ohio.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

There is a sticker on the drivers door area what build date and where it was built....I am just waiting for the notice via mail from GM as my car was Built in Lordstown plant and was built in Jan '11..........so I am assuming my car is part of the recall


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's only _one_ place where USA & CA Cruze's are manufactured and that's the GM plant at Lordstown, OH.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I think everyone needs a mood boost over all this recall info... 
Considering that we live in a way different era regarding consumer goods and the sensitivity of the whole market of goods and services, I'd have to say Chevy did a great job with the Cruze. I have, at 1600 miles, no complaints about anything so far. 
I'll go as far as to say that NO auto brand is capable of building a new or refreshed model without having a recall(s) of some kind. Years ago, the consumer / mfg relationship was almost zero. I can remember owning and driving cars that had auto tranny's that literally BANGED on certain shifts, and they went on banging for many miles and a person never even called the dealer back then. If they did, you'd just get a "that's normal" response. Recalls were nearly non-existant. It was a car. You drove it. If it failed or caused a problem, yeah well, that's cars for ya. 
Today, all cars are under a very watchfull eye by everyone from consumers to company spies who exist to destroy a mfg's credibility.As for myself I'm glad I was able to get a good feeling car that is loaded with alot of features at a great price. And it's still alot better to own a new car with potential recalls than it is to pay for nickel&dime repairs at every inspection on a car that has over 30K on it. 
My vote says they won't find anything on most of the recalled Cruzes. Who even knows if such a recall is a "CYA" program to see how the early builds are doing , due to a few odd Friday afternoon builds? Only the Shadow knows.......


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruzemeister said:


> Only *the Shadow* knows.......


...indeed, _"...Only the *Shadow* knows..."_ but,_ "...*Enquiring* minds want to know; the rest of *us* are just *nosey*!"_ (wink,wink)


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

And of course, in the great "Tree of Cars", there are plenty of apples that do not fall far from "it"...... 
Recall: 2011 Hyundai Sonata--steering column problem
..... plenty of Google available entertainment to read while we await the offiicial word from on High .....


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

If you read the consumer comments on the above Hyundai link, it serves to remind how really really loud and really really indignant people would be over GM if this was a Cruze they were talking about!


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Do you know what the build date is on your car?


 My car was built 02/11. The dealer just called me at home to check on the svc yestreday. I asked again about the re-call. They said about 7-14 days.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

im not worried about it, i wanted an excuse to push the blue button hahaa!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

what models were affected by this recall? I havent heard anything from my dealer but im going tommorow for a saftey inspection. it'll be free of charge!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My Cruze was made a month ago and so far they told me mine is not recalled.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> what models werer affected by this recall? I havent heard anything from my dealer but im going tommorow for a saftey inspection. it'll be free of charge!


Sigh. All 2011 Cruzes built at Lordstown, OH prior to 04/22/11. Look at the build date on the driver's door jamb sticker of your car. According to an earlier post in this thread, notifications to owner's will be going out in 7 to 14 days. Unless the dealer has a TSB number to reference, I doubt they will have the details.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes I think it is still too early for Dealerships to know and go about correcting IF your car needs correcting. To my understanding no new parts are needed. Just realigning the steering column. See what the Media does to everyone! This is just a little hiccup in the manufacturing process. Overall I LOVE my car and decision on a Cruze!


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Recalls are almost a guarantee nowadays. If you google some of the seemingly "unquestionable" cars made over the last 10 years - including highly rated models - the recalls are there. And the non-recall type problems are there as well. 
Before gas went really sky high, I was fantasizing about Mustangs, as in financing one which I could barely afford - just to own something that seemed new and classic. (Camaro and Challenger was on the list too) 
Long story short: I was shocked by some of the real life experiences on the Mustang forums. Clutches failing and getting contaminated with no parts available. A ticking in the engine which Ford said to remedy with thick goop type oil to make the noise go away - only to have the ticking return after an oil change. And does this kind of information make the mainstream media? No. Is the Mustang rated as a Best Buy and Preffered over certain competition? Yes. Does this make sense? No. Are cars rushed along too quickly in thought of component designs and the assembly line as well? YES ! But will it ever change? NO!


----------



## ice123106 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello all,
Push your onstar, If you car is effected then they will tell you it flags when u dile in. Luckly Mine was not in the recall.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Ice, unfortunately, Onstar may not have the most up to date recall notices yet. While they may show no recalls, that may not be correct, as almost all the Cruzes on the road are seemingly affected by this recall.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Ice, unfortunately, Onstar may not have the most up to date recall notices yet. While they may show no recalls, that may not be correct, as almost all the Cruzes on the road are seemingly affected by this recall.


Chevy's Customer Assistance Hot Line also has no information or TSB number. I was told it is too early for the information to be available. Probably next week. I still say that until a TSB is released, no one will know anything about Who, What, When, Where on this one. I'd recommend waiting until 70AARCUDA has updated the TSB sticky here before you get worked up or relieved about this recall.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Chevy's Customer Assistance Hot Line also has no information or TSB number. I was told it is too early for the information to be available. Probably next week. I still say that until a TSB is released, no one will know anything about Who, What, When, Where on this one. I'd recommend waiting until 70AARCUDA has updated the TSB sticky here before you get worked up or relieved about this recall.


...FWIW, I check the NHSTB website almost hourly (while I'm on-line) to see anything has posted on these two newest Cruze Recalls.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

*Post when your recall letter arrives?*

Let's see who gets the first one and when their Cruze was built. 

Jim


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the GM and NHSTB Recall numbers have been posted:

*GM#11142 / NHSTB#11V273000*--Powertrain:Automatic Transmission:Gear Position Indicator(PRNDL).
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/docservlet/Artemis/Public/Recalls/2011/V/RCDNN-11V273-1530.pdf


*GM#11149 / NHSTB#11V270000*--Steering:Gear Box:Shaft Sector.
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/acms/docservlet/Artemis/Public/Recalls/2011/V/RCDNN-11V270-9258.pdf


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

I called my dealer yesterday evening and they looked up my VIN. They were able to see the two recalls. The car is there now getting it worked out.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Just found out I'm part of the recall for the steering wheel issue. Glad I found that out now since I'm supposed to take a 2 1/2 hour trip this weekend for a wedding w/ my fiance and son. Now hopefully I can get it fixed today or tomorrow.


----------



## nccruze (Jan 11, 2011)

My steering column is fine but they had to special order a plug for the transmission recall. 
??


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

mine is getting both. ill get them to listen for the rattle too.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Called dealer... they now have the steering column recall , but they say nothing shows for the tranny check on my VIN. Made app for Friday, but I'm thinking that the other recall will show up between now and then. What do you think Aarcuda?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there a way to check online to see if car is recalled


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Cruzemeister said:


> Called dealer... they now have the steering column recall , but they say nothing shows for the tranny check on my VIN. Made app for Friday, but I'm thinking that the other recall will show up between now and then. What do you think Aarcuda?


...I print off a copy of each GM Safety Recall Bulletin and give a copy to the Service Manager when I arrive. That way he KNOWS 100% exactly what I'm talking about; plus the fact that it's a GM statement, not mine, they're supposed to already know about.

FWIW--both the _problem_ statement and _solution_ are provided in the GM bulletins and often makes for some interesting reading.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> FWIW--both the _problem_ statement and _solution_ are provided in the GM bulletins and often makes for some interesting reading.


 "improperly installed bolt" 

as in not tightened or missing? 

My dad bought a vehicle built in Lordstown many years ago and when they unloaded it off the hauler at the dealership, they found enough bolts, screws, washers, and nuts under the seat to half fill a KFC bucket. It took the service department a week to go over the thing and replace missing fasteners.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Is there a way to check online to see if car is recalled


Just open the links that 70AARCUDA provided. Then look at the build date on the label on your driver's door jamb. If the date falls between the dates on the recall notices, you are invited to the party.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Just open the links that 70AARCUDA provided. Then look at the build date on the label on your driver's door jamb. If the date falls between the dates on the recall notices, you are invited to the party.


Or just call onstar and tell them that you don't know that your call is recalled they will transfer you to Chevy and they even will call your dealer and make an appointment if your car is recalled. i was surprised by the nicesness and helpfulness


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

You know what I love about this site? I have a heads up. I am going to wait a while and see if my dealership gets in touch with me and whether or not I get a letter in the mail. No matter what; I LOVE my car!!! I figure a week should do it and then I will call them. Someone tell us when they get their call or letter.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

justmike said:


> You know what I love about this site? I have a heads up. I am going to wait a while and see if my dealership gets in touch with me and whether or not I get a letter in the mail.


You'll probably get a letter in the mail, but I;d be really surprised if the dealership themselves call you. Seems like they end up being the last ones to know about these things. 

Best to be proactive and just set up the appointment to get your Cruze checked out.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just a "Heads-Up" if your Cruze has the 6-speed automatic transmission and was built between *06-Oct-2009* and *27-Apr-2011* (yes, almost 2 years), then you might want to inquire about *GM Recall Bulletin #11142* (*NHSTA #11V273000*).


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just a "Heads-Up" if your Cruze has the 6-speed automatic transmission and was built between *06-Oct-2009* and *27-Apr-2011* (yes, almost 2 years), then you might want to inquire about *GM Recall Bulletin #11142* (*NHSTA #11V273000*).


 Thanks for the information. I bought my Cruze two weeks ago.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Checked carfax today and confirmed my vin has the steering column recall on it.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just a "Heads-Up" if your Cruze has the 6-speed automatic transmission and was built between *06-Oct-2009* and *27-Apr-2011* (yes, almost 2 years), then you might want to inquire about *GM Recall Bulletin #11142* (*NHSTA #11V273000*).


That pretty much covers every single Cruze with a 6 speed automatic transmission that has been sold so far.


----------



## Random365 (Apr 11, 2011)

My car was built Jan/11. I recieved notification by mail and phone from my dealership that i am on the steering shaft recall list. Car was going in tomorrow for a cracked tail lens, so they will look after both.


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just a "Heads-Up" if your Cruze has the 6-speed automatic transmission and was built between *06-Oct-2009* and *27-Apr-2011* (yes, almost 2 years), then you might want to inquire about *GM Recall Bulletin #11142* (*NHSTA #11V273000*).


Thanx for the information, I bought my Cruze about 3 weeks ago. (4/21)


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have been recalled for steering..ughh time to make appointment.....


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Just open the links that 70AARCUDA provided. Then look at the build date on the label on your driver's door jamb. If the date falls between the dates on the recall notices, you are invited to the party.


Can't find a build date on the door jamb. Maybe somewhere else?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> Nothing on my door jamb, except the tire pressure chart. Maybe somewhere else?


Sorry about that. OK, someone with a Cruze please tell me I'm all wet on the door sticker information. I thought the build date and assembly plant information was on the door sticker. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I print off a copy of each GM Safety Recall Bulletin and give a copy to the Service Manager when I arrive. That way he KNOWS 100% exactly what I'm talking about; plus the fact that it's a GM statement, not mine, they're supposed to already know about.
> 
> FWIW--both the _problem_ statement and _solution_ are provided in the GM bulletins and often makes for some interesting reading.


 To quote Yul Brynner : "So it is written... so let it be done..." FINALLY Chevy help line AND my dealer agree.... 2 open recalls as noted. Going in tomorrow to have done. Will report...


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Just called my Dealer and my Cruze has Recall 11149 (Steering Wheel Separation) on it. Have to get appointment to have it checked out.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Sorry about that. OK, someone with a Cruze please tell me I'm all wet on the door sticker information. I thought the build date and assembly plant information was on the door sticker. Thanks.
> 
> Jim


Mine just has the Build date on the door. No mention of where it was built, although that would be contained in the actual serial number.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*all* north-american Cruzes (USA, Canadian, Mexico, etc.) are manufactured in just one place, the GMNA factory at Lordstown, Ohio.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*all* north-american Cruzes (USA, Canadian, Mexico, etc.) are manufactured in just one place, the GMNA factory at Lordstown, Ohio.


 Where do they put the build date?


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Had both recalls "done" this morning. 
11149 recall for steering / operation V2430 / .2 hour 
11142 recall for trans / operation V2429 / .5 hour 
"In and out" with a car wash in less than an hour. Obviously, nothing found abnormal. Wish I could say the same for me when I go to the Doctor....  
Guess that's "IT" for now..... all OK in Cruzeville


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...FWIW, I check the NHSTB website almost hourly (while I'm on-line) to see anything has posted on these two newest Cruze Recalls.


Thanks for the recall info. Do you work for a GM dealer? I did not get any 
re-call in the mail yet. My car ran great on my recent trip about 800 miles. I got about 36 mpg combined on the trip. Steering wheel did not fall off or the trans linkage did not cause a problem. 

I was suspect on your advise as you were a MoPar fan. (kidding) I've had some Chryslers in my past also.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

crystal red cruze said:


> Thanks for the recall info. *Do you work for a GM dealer?* I did not get any re-call in the mail yet. My car ran great on my recent trip about 800 miles. I got about 36 mpg combined on the trip. Steering wheel did not fall off or the trans linkage did not cause a problem.
> 
> I was suspect on your advise as you were a MoPar fan. (kidding) I've had some Chryslers in my past also.


...no, I don't work for a GM dealer.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

About an hour ago just dropped my CRUZE off at the dealer to have them look at the recall...we will see, already had the 6MT tranny fluid issue fixed, now the steering shaft...I know they said that it is the 6AT that has the problem, but the letter/e-mail/on-star notification that I got said to take my car in...so I decided to follow the warning signs.


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Took mine in today, wasn't even contacted, but my build is 4/11 so I knew both applied to me. Owner took me right in, no wait, 10 mins had car back - no repair necessary. Darned car is perfect, I'm tellin ya. *knockin on wood*

build month/year 3/11, went & rechecked


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Same Here...I'm good...car is still running good...


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

I havent been contacted yet either. I checked online at www.gm.ca and chatted with an advisor. He told me my car is part of the recall build date Jan '11. When I contacted my dealership they told me my car is NOT part of the recall for both the column and the gear shift linkage. Whom do I believe?????


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Primarycolors4u said:


> I havent been contacted yet either. I checked online at www.gm.ca and chatted with an advisor. He told me my car is part of the recall build date Jan '11. When I contacted my dealership they told me my car is NOT part of the recall for both the column and the gear shift linkage. Whom do I believe?????


Nobody if i was you i would still take it in to the dealership to make sure because some dealerships have yet to recieve the information regarding the recall


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

I called my Dealer Friday to check, and the service rep said my vehicle has 3 recalls showing now, 11149, 11142, and something about thermostat etc. That's changed from about a week ago when I did a live chat on GM's site and the rep was happy to inform me, there were no outstanding recalls on my vehicle. Made an appointment for the 20th.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

I called dealership again today and now they have the recall on my car! Going in on Wed............


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Mine passed the steering wheel recall, but failed the transmission one. They had to order a part and I got a rental...

I got a craptastic Aveo... man I miss my cruze.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

That sucks...but could be worse, you could have gotten a Prius


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Called my dealer. They have to do an inspection first, and then order the part if my car needs it. That'll require two trips for me most likely. Going to see them on Thursday.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Called my dealer. They have to do an inspection first, and then order the part if my car needs it. That'll require two trips for me most likely. Going to see them on Thursday.


Interesting. My dealer kept the car because it failed the transmission test, and they felt it was unsafe to send me back out with it in case the worst happened.

He said he hasn't seen one fail the steering wheel, but has fixed 10 transmissions. Makes me wonder if they are fixing the ones on the lot before they sell them off.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Thor1182 said:


> Interesting. My dealer kept the car because it failed the transmission test, and they felt it was unsafe to send me back out with it in case the worst happened.
> 
> He said he hasn't seen one fail the steering wheel, but has fixed 10 transmissions. Makes me wonder if they are *fixing the ones on the lot before they sell them off*.


...that's what they're supposed to do, because legally, they cannot sell a car with a 'known' Safety Recall until it's been corrected.


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

YAY!!!! My baby is safe and sound. Passed both steering and transmission tests! I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Cruze!


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

I just called the service dept and they said to bring my car in for the Steering Shaft and Gear Selector issue..


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I called my service dept. and they said to wait for the notice in the mail. Awesome customer service...


----------



## ismoreau (Apr 17, 2011)

According to my dealership, only the steering shaft recall is showing up for my car. I don't know what to think of that as I'm not sure I trust them 100%. My appointment is only for June 6th so maybe it will show up by then


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> I called my service dept. and they said to wait for the notice in the mail. Awesome customer service...


I called my dealership 3 times they said none on my car......finally after the 3th phone call they told me that miraculously there was 2 showing.....good luck! BTW NEVER received anything from GM and that was 3 weeks ago since recall was announced  I agree not very great customer service! I would have preferred to hear about the recalls through the Manufacturer OR my dealership first before the media! Also check gm.ca or gm.com there you can talk to an advisor they will let you know. I did that before my 1st call to dealership!


----------



## CuriousTux (Apr 6, 2011)

I called today and my cruze 1lt has 4 issues and 2 of them were from before we purchased the vehicle. The thing that pissed me off is that we haven't had any phone calls or notices from mail, email or the monthly vehicle report.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CuriousTux said:


> I called today and my cruze 1lt has 4 issues and 2 of them were from before we purchased the vehicle. The thing that pissed me off is that we haven't had any phone calls or notices from mail, email or the monthly vehicle report.


Hmmm. Care to ID your dealerships folks?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Took my car in yesterday, was in and out in 30 minutes. Nothing was wrong I guess, they didn't really say anything other than they didn't have time to do my oil change.


----------



## Irefurb (Apr 18, 2011)

Have not received any notices as well. Was there a time frame that customers were to be notified? Two friends of mine, different dealers, different state, that have not received any notices. All three of our cars were manufactured in December in Lordstown.
I guess "recall" means "you call"???


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

I called a local dealer, not the one I had purchased the car from. They said I have the steering recall. Not the tranny. I dropped it off last night with the service dept, they said it's about a three hr turn around. They won't do rentals or a loaner =(


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

It's "Brave New World Syndrome". Odd, but it's a long time since 1984 was written. But here we are - on the verge of Harold Camping's Apocalyptic predictions of tomorrow's Rapture and global havoc - and more importantly to Cruzers, the day and age where the internet and the forum families are w a a a y ahead of the information curve. 
I too have not recieved anything in the mail yet. Then again, when I had my '08 Cobalt, I didn't bother with forums - so I wasn't even aware of the electric steering recall in it's infancy. Then one day I got on the SS net forum (the pocket rocket club) and viola.... much talk about the recall. 
After about a year, I finally got the recall notice in the mail! I was thinking that maybe my vin wasn't part of it for all that time. 
The mailer said "contact your dealer for an appt" - so I did. They said "oh, that's no big concern - just have it done on your next oil change". 
So I did. After 2& 1/2 years into the car, they finally did the recall. Replaced the steering motor. 
weird thing was - about 3 months after having it done, something started clicking in the steering on left turns !!!!! Coincidence? Probably. 
Point is, I don't think the mfg's are used to this lightning fast flow of information today. Evidently the system takes time for all the info bases to be filled. Not to mention getting a mailer system put in place. You gotta love it. 
Thanks to Cruzetalk for being on the cutting edge. 
I will say though that my dealer had the recalls in their computers within one week of the early info we had here. 
As for my LS auto , it just seems to keep getting better as the miles go on!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> I called a local dealer, not the one I had purchased the car from. They said I have the steering recall. Not the tranny. I dropped it off last night with the service dept, they said it's about a three hr turn around. They won't do rentals or a loaner =(


3 hours???? Crap, the 30 minutes they had min included the time to walk to the car and pull it in and out of the garage. 

I didn't get notice either, in fact the dealership had to look it up they had no clue what I was talking about. 

I looked up my VIN on carfax, saw there was a recall and took it in myself.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Quazar said:


> 3 hours???? Crap, the 30 minutes they had min included the time to walk to the car and pull it in and out of the garage.
> 
> I didn't get notice either, in fact the dealership had to look it up they had no clue what I was talking about.
> 
> I looked up my VIN on carfax, saw there was a recall and took it in myself.


 Do you have to pay money each time you do a carfax?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> Do you have to pay money each time you do a carfax?


For a report with detailed information, yes.

For general info, including if there are "any" recalls on your vehicle, no.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Quazar said:


> For a report with detailed information, yes.
> 
> For general info, including if there are "any" recalls on your vehicle, no.


 Thanks for that tip. Very easy and quick to do. For me, it says I have the 
Recall # 2011149
INTERMEDIATE STEERING SHAFT SEPARATION

As others in this group, I have received no comunication from GM or a dealer yet. I know they know how to contact me because I have received plenty other soliciations to come in for service.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

On car fax I found this as well.. grr I hope they fix it all at once.

Vehicle:	2011 CHEVROLET CRUZE LT

Open Recall found:
Recall # 2011149
INTERMEDIATE STEERING SHAFT SEPARATION
Manufacturer Safety, Emission or
Non-compliance recall issued

Recall # 2011142
SHIFT LEVER MAY NOT DISPLAY CORRECT GEAR
Manufacturer Safety, Emission or
Non-compliance recall issued


----------



## CuriousTux (Apr 6, 2011)

See the problem looks to be be you have to do the work by calling or doing a carfax report instead of them telling you by countless sources onstar diagnostics, phone, email, mail.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not doing a thing until I hear from THEM. Worst that can happen is I end up in a tree and my wife ends up very.......very rich on GM's money!


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Finally got mine back after it took them 4 days to get a part for the transmission recall fix. No more rental aveo!


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

They fixed both of my issues and called me to pick it up already. A few hrs wasn't too bad. BTW Thor I like your profile pic lol.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> BTW Thor I like your profile pic lol.


I could have gone with:









but it doesn't translate into an avatar as well.


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

It's been a productive day! Took my Cruze into the dealer for the three recalls,
1) Steering Column - OK no need to do anything
2) Automatic Trans Linkage - OK no need to do anything
3) ECM Thermostat - Reflashed the program Ok Now

In & out in about an hour!

Plus when I got home, the White Bowtie Overlays that I ordered Sunday Evening were in the mailbox waiting for me! Now I just need a Sunny Day to install them.


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Quazar...carfax says 3 records found for mine, but shows only 2..


Records: *3 records found in the CARFAX Vehicle History database *

 Recall Results: *Open Recall found:* 
Recall # 2011149
INTERMEDIATE STEERING SHAFT SEPARATION
Manufacturer Safety, Emission or
Non-compliance recall issued 

Recall # 2011142
SHIFT LEVER MAY NOT DISPLAY CORRECT GEAR
Manufacturer Safety, Emission or
Non-compliance recall issued


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Got my Recall # 2011149 in the mail today. Darn, I fantasized my car would be recall free.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Just brought my Eco in today for steering recall. In and out in 15 min, just a quick inspection nothing needed.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine was in today for first oil change and both recalls were listed as outstanding. Both checked out ok, however on the way home tonight, the check engine light came on and stayed on. Onstar diagnostics said it was a "fuel delivery issue" and gave me the error code P0171. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

tourbus1 said:


> It's been a productive day! Took my Cruze into the dealer for the three recalls,
> 1) Steering Column - OK no need to do anything
> 2) Automatic Trans Linkage - OK no need to do anything
> 3) ECM Thermostat - Reflashed the program Ok Now
> ...



Mmm...I haven't received any recall notices yet. Got my car 2/14/11.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

audog said:


> Mine was in today for first oil change and both recalls were listed as outstanding. Both checked out ok, however on the way home tonight, the check engine light came on and stayed on. Onstar diagnostics said it was a "fuel delivery issue" and gave me the error code P0171. Anyone have an idea?



On rare occasions, a SES light may be experienced due to a P0171 DTC. This DTC could be a result of an unseated oil dipstick or air intake snorkel, which can cause the engine to draw in air that is not metered by the MAF sensor, resulting in a P0171.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzers said:


> On rare occasions, a SES light may be experienced due to a P0171 DTC. This DTC could be a result of an unseated oil dipstick or air intake snorkel, which can cause the engine to draw in air that is not metered by the MAF sensor, resulting in a P0171.


thanks, will see what service dept says tomorrow.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

audog said:


> thanks, will see what service dept says tomorrow.


Cruze has been in shop all morning with the P0171 error, Service Dept says it's a "lean fuel" issue and they haven't been able to figure it out. They have contacted GM tech support and have been "given a few things to try" but that hasn't cured it. When I asked if, by odd chance, a vacuum hose or other coupling could have been nicked or left off after the oil change, they said NO that couldn't have happened. I realize that things fail, but the coincidence of oil change/recall checks and less than 10 miles later the Check Engine light comes on is almost staggering. The service person didn't sound to positive about an outcome today. I really hope this is not a foreshadowing of issues to come.....


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

audog said:


> Cruze has been in shop all morning with the P0171 error, Service Dept says it's a "lean fuel" issue and they haven't been able to figure it out. They have contacted GM tech support and have been "given a few things to try" but that hasn't cured it. When I asked if, by odd chance, a vacuum hose or other coupling could have been nicked or left off after the oil change, they said NO that couldn't have happened. I realize that things fail, but the coincidence of oil change/recall checks and less than 10 miles later the Check Engine light comes on is almost staggering. The service person didn't sound to positive about an outcome today. I really hope this is not a foreshadowing of issues to come.....


What dealer did you take it to?


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> What dealer did you take it to?


The one who sold it to me, been a Chevy dealer for longer than I have been alive. Have always done right with my other GM products that I bought from them.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope it works out for you but I would bet it was something they did when you had it in.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Hope it works out for you but I would bet it was something they did when you had it in.


Oh, I am inclined to agree with you on this one. I worked in service/repair for years (electronics) and the odds of something going wrong out of the blue so soon after a tech has been in them is remote. I just wonder what I will be told when they finally call to say it's fixed. I would put money on someone goofed up during the oil change/recall inspection. It's just frustrating to have a new car and take it to the dealer for preventative maintenance and wind up with something else altogether. My wife says I should have gone with the Ford or VW.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

audog said:


> I just wonder what I will be told when they finally call to say it's fixed. I would put money on someone goofed up during the oil change/recall inspection. It's just frustrating to have a new car and take it to the dealer for preventative maintenance and wind up with something else altogether.


I know how you feel. The same thing happens at Harley dealers. If you want something done right, do it yourself but in some cases you are at the mercy of the dealer.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> I know how you feel. The same thing happens at Harley dealers. If you want something done right, do it yourself but in some cases you are at the mercy of the dealer.


Back from Service Dept. I was told problem was a "purge valve" that is part of the sealed fuel system. I was also told that GM tech rep said there had been a "few problems" with that part. Service dept didn't have in stock, 5 days to get, but have to change my RS logo with the peeling red and install a trim clip that someone forgot at the factory anyway.........


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...we got our Safety Recall notice in the mail on Monday (23-May-11) identifying GM Recall #11149 (steering link) only, nothing about the transmission shifter problem.

...we'll see what happens on Wednesday.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...we got our Safety Recall notice in the mail on Monday (23-May-11) identifying GM Recall #11149 (steering link) only, nothing about the transmission shifter problem.
> 
> ...we'll see what happens on Wednesday.


got mine today, already brought car in yesterday


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I just phoned and have an appt for this Friday. Apparently my car only has the steering shaft recall. If all goes well its a 20 minute checkeroonie ( is that how you spell it?? )


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

audog said:


> Back from Service Dept. I was told problem was a "purge valve" that is part of the sealed fuel system. I was also told that GM tech rep said there had been a "few problems" with that part. Service dept didn't have in stock, 5 days to get, but have to change my RS logo with the peeling red and install a trim clip that someone forgot at the factory anyway.........


Just curious- did they give you a loaner or offer you one? I believe they are supposed to if it is a warranty problem.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

took mine in on Monday to get the steering column recall checked and my first oil change. In and out in 45 mins.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I was offered a loaner if they were not able to get the car back to me today. They got the car back to me today, so didn't need a loaner. The odd thing is, no check engine light now, but they had to order the part. Makes me think it really isn't that part, but something that happened while oil was being changed and found/corrected. I guess it doesn't matter, as they have been nothing but polite, and happy to help. I have never had a service nightmare with this Chevy dealer on any of the GM vehicles I've owned and they have serviced. I simply didn't expect a trouble code issue with a little less than 1300 miles.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Took it in this morning at 8:30 and had it back at 8:53. They tightened the shaft and that was it. I hardly got to read the funnies in the province paper! The girl at the desk wouldn't run out in the rain and bring the car to the front door for me though. What kind of service is that? lol


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...we got our Safety Recall notice in the mail on Monday (23-May-11) identifying GM Recall #11149 (steering link) only, nothing about the transmission shifter problem.
> 
> ...we'll see what happens on Wednesday.



I got mine yesterday too and took my car in. They said the steering shaft was good and they adjusted the shifter...


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i just got mine in the mail today steering and shifter. can't do anything till next week because of the holiday.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Got my recall notice in the mail today, both steering and shifter, both have been checked out at oil change last week. Guess I'll just put the letter with the oil work order in the Cruze file.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

budd said:


> i just got mine in the mail today steering and shifter. can't do anything till next week because of the holiday.


Received mine today also. Will take it in soon.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Took mine in today. Steering was fine and they said 1 or 2% need the repair. They also said they did a ECU re flash on a termostat recall.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Recall service today.....*

Took the Cruze in this morning for the recall letter and was out in 25 minutes.....no problems.:go:.....the steering wheel and trans selector just fine.


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

griper said:


> Thanks Quazar...
> 
> 
> * found in the CARFAX Vehicle History database *
> ...


Brought car in yesterday for the recalls...15 minutes in and out, no problems...


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Took mine in, yesterday and was quickly taken-care of (and there were no problems with my Cruze).


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Took mine in just before the holiday weekend. On top of the recall, I let them know that the steering wheel had a faint squeak to it on humid days when coming back from a right turn. And while I was in, I got my tires rotated and the oil changed.

Took them an hour and a half (!) to do the recall because apparently, the tech was having trouble getting the steering wheel off. But once they finally got it off, the intermediate shaft seemed fine. So everything was lubed up and the wheel reattached, and I was sent on my way.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Got my letter in the mail yesterday but it said I only needed the steering issue addressed. Ha!! Beat them by a week but at least they did notify me.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Took mine in, and the steering and trans checked out fine. They also checked it for some type of Oil leak problem. Anyone else get that issue flagged when they took their car in?


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine checked out fine. He told me that both issues were OK.


----------



## Blue-LT (Apr 28, 2011)

Just took mine in on Sat. For both recalls, they had to ajust the trany. I also showed them the paint chips behind the rear door. They told me that they send it down to their paint shop to fix it and give me a rental for a few days.

Service so far at my dealer seems good.


----------

